# Nonoh Voip



## jinghong (19 Février 2008)

Bonjour,
Est-ce que quelqu'un utilise Nonoh sur mac?
Je n'arrive pas à acheter du crédit. Il y a bien un lien pour mac et linux mais cela me renvoie systématiquement sur un application .exe à télécharger. Et il est impossible de passer à l'étape suivante sans cela.
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2008)

ben perso. je jouerais pas avec ce truc. garantie pour Win mais quedalle pour le reste. Pompe à adresse mail?

Prends Skype, ça marche, c'est répandu, c'est fiable.


----------



## jinghong (19 Février 2008)

Merci de ta réponse. J'utilise déjà Skype et j'en suis très content.
Mais Nonoh permettrait pour 10 (+TVA) d'appeler gratuitement sur les fixes à travers le monde et les portables dans le pays où tu habites durant 100 jours.
Mieux que Skype lorsque tu veux appeler vers des fixes ou portables.


----------



## ikathedog (10 Octobre 2010)

On peut téléphoner directement depuis le site sans installer quoi que ce soit sur le Mac. Ça fonctionne très bien !

http://www.nonoh.net/en/index.php


----------

